# 500 HO Stalls on tight turns...



## BigJer4x4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Guys!
My Buddy has a 2011 500 HO, and every time he turns tight, his Quad stalls. Anyone else have this issue? Is he pinching off a line somewhere, or maybe causing a short? It seems to happen at full lock...for example, turning around on a tight trail, or doing donuts...I don't know anything about new machines...I ride an old Big Red 200...LOL Thanks for any help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it EFI or Carbed? 

If it's carbed I wonder if it's pinching the vent line ???


----------



## BigJer4x4 (Jan 1, 2013)

He says it's EFI...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Throttle cable?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

humm thats a good one......check hoses and wires around the handle bar and the stem when turning it tight. see if u are pinching something


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a lt 250 Suzuki that did the same thing it was the cut off switch in side of it a wire had come loose and when you turn the wheels it touch the metal handle bar and would cut it off I just took it apart and saudered the wire back and it fixed it


----------



## BigJer4x4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Guys! Next time we're out, I'll take a closer look in that area...


----------



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine did this same thing riggt after I bought it. Mine was the etc switch was out of adjustment.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Key chain on key? My 800 did this key chain would catch and turn off ?


----------



## J.tittle27 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's weird. My old 05 sportsman use to speed up on tight turns. Turns out the throttle cable didnt have enough slack and it was pulling on it as if I was hitting the gas. But cutting out.. Not sure. It's its Efi I would check for a short.


----------

